# sneads ferry



## boogieman (Jul 18, 2005)

does anyone know any places around sneads ferry to fish off bank,bridge or pier? i want to try for some flounder or red drum. dont know much about that area but will be there for the holiday.thanks for any input.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

There is Seaview pier at North Topsail beach, the northern end of the island called New River inlet, has big drop off, if you have children with you keep them away from the water, hard current !! Don't throw out far, just drop your bait in the trough next to the beach, there are fish there, good luck.


----------



## ladydrumcatcher (Sep 22, 2011)

I haven't been to this place yet but found it on a recent trip to Sneeds Ferry. We drive from Bath, NC so I can only give directions I know. If you stay on hwy 17 south out of Jacksonville, you want to take a left onto hwy 210, go up to hwy 172(Sneeds Ferry Rd at stop light) and take another left, go all the way down and over a tall bridge. There is a place right after the bridge, on the right. It looks like a maybe a pier or something. Also after the bridge is the Marine base which is restricted. My husband and I both think it looks like a great place to fish. If you get hungery while you are there, I can enthusiatically recommend RiverView Cafe in Sneeds Ferry, It is a toss up bewteen Howard's Pub on Ocracoke and RiverView Cafe in Sneeds Ferry as to the best we have ever eaten. Good luck if you go.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Contact A guy on here named Rockfish1 ,he lives in sneads ferry and is a great guy.He hads lots of info on where and how and when for that area.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

what Poppop1 had to say, the inlet/river for flounder and the front side for reds... drift baits with the outgoing tide for flounder close to shore... up at the high bridge where LDC is talking about, you need long casts to get off the flat right at the pier/walkway... if you stay on the SF side of the bridge there's a spot you can fish out towards the bridge that will hit flounder, black drum and some pup reds also... a bit to the right of the bridge is a marina, not being used and has a deep channel out to the river that should hold some fish...


----------



## Tigerhoo (Jul 4, 2012)

*Snead's FerryHeaded to topsail 8/4.*

Headed to topsail 8/4. I enjoy inshore fishing most from my yak and from a birds eye view, Sneads Ferry looks way more fishy for that purpose. Does this sound accurate. I am bringing yak, and love to know of some good places to launch for flounder, pups and specs. Thoughts appreciated.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

ladydrumcatcher said:


> I haven't been to this place yet but found it on a recent trip to Sneeds Ferry. We drive from Bath, NC so I can only give directions I know. If you stay on hwy 17 south out of Jacksonville, you want to take a left onto hwy 210, go up to hwy 172(Sneeds Ferry Rd at stop light) and take another left, go all the way down and over a tall bridge. There is a place right after the bridge, on the right. It looks like a maybe a pier or something. Also after the bridge is the Marine base which is restricted. My husband and I both think it looks like a great place to fish. If you get hungery while you are there, I can enthusiatically recommend RiverView Cafe in Sneeds Ferry, It is a toss up bewteen Howard's Pub on Ocracoke and RiverView Cafe in Sneeds Ferry as to the best we have ever eaten. Good luck if you go.


That area is off limits except to folks with a DoD pass. And yes it was an awesome place to fish. My two biggest specks came from there while wade fishing. Both over 8lbs.


----------



## Tigerhoo (Jul 4, 2012)

speckhunter80 said:


> That area is off limits except to folks with a DoD pass. And yes it was an awesome place to fish. My two biggest specks came from there while wade fishing. Both over 8lbs.


SHunter, do you mean off limits by land? If you chose a different access point, would it be fishable via yak?


----------



## boogieman (Jul 18, 2005)

thanks guys will give it a try


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Tigerhoo said:


> SHunter, do you mean off limits by land? If you chose a different access point, would it be fishable via yak?


Off limits means the USMC says it is Camp LeJeune MC Base and you better not be on it if you do not have authorization to be on it.


----------

